# Array mit Bubblesort sortieren



## c_sidi90 (21. Sep 2010)

Hallo, ich musste einen Array erzeugen mit zufallszahlen bis 100 und nun soll ich die zahlen mit Bubblesort sortieren.Leider hab ich totalen Blackout (Hirnblockade) Bitte um Hilfe!!!

bitte am code sonst nichts weiteres verändern, möchte es auf diese Art irgendwie schaffen. Danke
[Java]



public class Sortieren {
	private static int[] a = new int[100];  
	private static int Grenze = 100;

	private static void erzeugeListe() {
		for(int i = 0; i<Grenze-1; i++) 
			a_ = (int)(Math.random()*Grenze);
	}

	private static void sortierebubblesort() {
		boolean unsortiert = true;
		int n = Grenze-1;









	}


	public static void main(String[]args) {



		erzeugeListe();

	   }

	}

 [/code]_


----------



## eRaaaa (21. Sep 2010)

Naja viel hast du ja bisher noch nicht. Wo genau hapert es denn? Hast du den Algorithmus verstanden? Hast du Probleme bei der Programmierung? Hilft dir der Pseudocode von Bubblesort ? Wikipedia ?
Vllt hilft es, es mal selbst mit Blatt+Papier mit einer kleinen Liste selbst zu lösen/durchzuspielen und sich erst dann an den Code zu wagen..


----------



## c_sidi90 (21. Sep 2010)

Also ich habe ja schon die Methode erstelleListe() Methode erstellt und auch schon zufallszahlen von -100 in den Array gesetzt. Nun soll ich aber in einer separaten Methode halt die Sortierung schreiben. Und ich komm einfach nicht auf den blöden code dafür. Ich habe das Prinzip verstanden von Bubblesort, die Umsetzung jedoch....fragt nicht


----------



## ARadauer (21. Sep 2010)

das sind Standardbeispiele die fast jeder Programmieranfänger schon mal lösen musste... das findest du sicher 1000 mal schneller mit google java bubblesort - Google-Suche

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich würd alleine machen. Das sind leichte Übungen um einarbeiten, schreibst du die ab, kannst dus gleich vergessen, denn leichter wirds sicher nicht...

ließt dir das Prinzip nochmal durch Bubblesort ? Wikipedia

schleife über die zahlen, benachbarte bei bedarf vertauschen. das machst du so lange bis du nicht mehr tauschen mustest....


----------



## eRaaaa (21. Sep 2010)

Es macht aber auch wenig Sinn wenn wir dir jetzt den Code schreiben(auch wenn es sicherlich eh schon hunderte Beiträge gibt bei denen du dir diesen abschauen könntest), daher wäre wenigstens ein Anfang nicht schlecht  Oder eine Teilaufgabe, wie z.B. Elemente tauschen, Schleifenrümpfe etc.. man weiß ja gar nicht so recht wie man dir jetzt helfen kann.

Ein Array mit Zufallszahlen zu erstellen ist ja eher nicht die Hauptaufgabe hier, der Fokus liegt wohl eher bei dem Sortieralgorithmus oder?


----------



## c_sidi900 (21. Sep 2010)

auf die Weiste wie ich es probiere gibts nichts konkretes im Inet.. Ich programmiere erst seid 2 Wochen und hatte 0 Vorkenntnisse. Ich knall mir hier Lektüre rein aber irgendwann ist auch Schluss.. Ich frage euch hier um Hilfe und nicht um Beiträge das ich es gleich vergessen kann wenn ich es nicht kapiere!


----------



## Der Müde Joe (21. Sep 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## ARadauer (21. Sep 2010)

c_sidi900 hat gesagt.:


> auf die Weiste wie ich es probiere gibts nichts konkretes im Inet.. Ich programmiere erst seid 2 Wochen und hatte 0 Vorkenntnisse.



doch natürlich steht das im internet, bubble sort ist keine hexerei das ist ein 10 Zeilen code der eingentlich immer gleich ausschaut.


c_sidi900 hat gesagt.:


> Ich knall mir hier Lektüre rein aber irgendwann ist auch Schluss.. Ich frage euch hier um Hilfe und nicht um Beiträge das ich es gleich vergessen kann wenn ich es nicht kapiere!


willst du die Lösung? Oder willst du das wir dir dabei helfen, den Code selber zu schreiben?

Wenn du die Lösung willst, is mir auch recht... wenn du unterstützung willst:
Schreibe mal eine MEthode die die beiden ersten Zahlen eines Arrays vertauscht.
Dann schreibst du eine Methode die das Array durchläuft und immer die beiden benachbarten Zahlen hinschreibt... den rest mach ich dir dann


----------



## Sonecc (21. Sep 2010)

Also Pseudocode abtippen sollte man auch nach 2 Wochen schon hinkriegen


----------

